
Would Americans Accept Putting Health Care on a Budget? - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/16/upshot/would-americans-accept-putting-health-care-on-a-budget.html
======
aurizon
Yes, as it is, Americans see many of the factors in health care are acting as
sole source monopolists - i.e. "we have the American public by the balls - pay
or die". We have seen a number of examples of this, with 15 cents worth of
epinephrine being packs as emergency relief syringes (Epi-Pen)for bee/wasp
sting reaction and other allergic peak reactions being sold for close to
$1000. Similarly many HIV/AIDS drugs that cost pennies have similar high
costs. What is needed is forced competition where several companies are
allowed to produce these trademarked or patented drugs under forced licence at
a reasonable margin to the rights holder. It is shocking to see the USA and
Cuba at the same rank on the longevity lists. Remember, the rich live close to
the Japanese, Italian and Swiss rankings.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy#List_by_the_United_Nations,_for_2010%E2%80%932015)

and in the USA by race:- [https://www.kff.org/other/state-indicator/life-
expectancy-by...](https://www.kff.org/other/state-indicator/life-expectancy-
by-
re/?currentTimeframe=0&sortModel=%7B%22colId%22:%22Location%22,%22sort%22:%22asc%22%7D)

There is no good reason why the African-Americans in the USA should not live
as long as African-Americans in Cuba!!!

That is the price we all pay, and it is a huge price. Those in the
uninsured/enmedicated tiers lose close to 5 years of their peak earnings -
those earnings are lost to the economy as well.

You might say Medicare/Medicaid redresses this - but it does not reverse 65
years of lack of good medical care before the care gets worthy. Often by that
time these older tier people are doomed to soon die and cost a lot more.

Assess the salaries of the presidents of Medical Insurers, Hospital
Administrators. Also the salaries of doctors and drug company CEOs need to be
looked at - they are all guilty of B.O.C. (Bribery of Congress) - sure by
lobbyists, with lists of what they give, but what is not listed are the
briefcases of $100 bills - it is true.

[https://www.fiercepharma.com/special-
report/top-20-highest-p...](https://www.fiercepharma.com/special-
report/top-20-highest-paid-biopharma-ceos)

[https://www.healthline.com/health-news/hospital-ceo-pay-
rise...](https://www.healthline.com/health-news/hospital-ceo-pay-rises-while-
americans-in-medical-debt)

[https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/10/why-
are-h...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/10/why-are-hospital-
ceos-paid-so-well/280604/)

[https://www.fiercehealthcare.com/payer/health-insurance-
ceo-...](https://www.fiercehealthcare.com/payer/health-insurance-ceo-pay-tops-
out-at-22m-2016)

All from Google.

Surely we need to get cost feedback into this by harsh budgeting. This is a do
or die, either you do it or we all die sooner than we should...

